
Review Startup - katrik14
https://www.orgzit.com/
======
katrik14
Is Orgzit your solution for a crowded SaaS market? It's sort of your all-in-
one platform to encompass major business processes like Project Management,
Task Management, Field Force Management, HRMS, Recruitment tool and
expense/reimbursement tracker.

Would love to gather some comments here!

~~~
brudgers
0\. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

1\. I'm curious about the story behind Orgzit's development. Was it built for
inhouse use or a client or speculatively? What technologies does it use?

2\. I'm also interested in Orgzit's current use because that provides some
idea about its sustainability. I am always concerned with business products
that anchor their pricing to free (and here the paid plans are anchored to
free as well).

The reason I get concerned is that the price of the software is not the major
cost for a business. The major cost is investing time and effort into building
the platform into their process and the risk of "betting" on a the
sustainability of a company like Orgzit as a viable business. It's hard to get
to $1,000,000 a month revenue using free plans.

Of course if Orgzit already has tens of thousands of paid users, then the low
cost of plans is probably not so much of a risk.

Anyway, an interesting project.

Good luck.

~~~
katrik14
Hey brudgers,

Thanks for your useful insight. Will put it up on Show HN.

1\. You got it right! Orgzit was built for inhouse use (as a simple field data
collection app for engineering services companies that could be used to
collect operations data from various infrastructure assets).

But it was evident that SMBs were spending a lot using multiple 3rd party apps
to manage projects, assets and finances. And Orgzit realized it's scope was in
working with such teams and help them structure Orgzit according to their M.O
than the software's.

Currently, we use SQL in combination with NOSQL, Django, Celery, RabbitMQ,
Backbone.js

2\. Orgzit is currently used by engineering project companies and
entrepreneurs looking to save on time and enhance their team productivity.

Today, the primary mission is to make people realize Orgzit's usefulness in
terms of its ability to organize data, collaborate with colleagues, and
analyze the information - all from a single window. (all from the purview of
setting up a lifestyle business)

Tomorrow, the pricing plan can be modeled to sustain Orgzit's finances as well
as make it more suitable for its users.

It will be great if we can give you a short demo and see if it's worth the
hours we put into it.

Regards

